
Why the U.S. Should Give Pay Toilets Another Chance - monort
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2018/11/pay-toilets-should-have-another-chance-world-toilet-day/576169/
======
gaspoweredcat
Good luck, its been attempted unsuccessfully many times here in the UK a
recent big example would be Manchester Piccadilly station

